# artic silver



## toxict3arz (Oct 12, 2004)

hmm i was searching for a artic silver thermal thing to buy .. becuz i might get a new cpu fan and i was thinking o i would need to put some new artic silver on it also .. but i looked at it and theres a 4 dollar artic silver and a 12 dollar -_- ;; im guessing its becuz of the amount .. but help me choose which one i should by ... becuz im going to use it this once and not use it for a pretty long time im guessing

also do i need to put it on my ram if i get a ram cooler? (where can i get some good looking ram coolers?)


----------



## Sarkast (Sep 12, 2004)

Well i bought a small one and i used it for several cpus/ times already - dont know how many you can get out of a small one but at least 10 times - maybe even more.

The AS5 wont work for RAMsinks because they obviously arent held in place by a clamp or some other mechanism - usually RAMsinks have "glue" on the back that also acts as thermal transfer paste. It might not be as good as AS5 but still better than no heatsinks at all.


----------



## elf (Jul 19, 2002)

yea, AS5 only requires a pea sized drop to work so even the small tube will last you a while unless you are constantly removing and reapplying the heatsink.


----------



## norin (Dec 28, 2004)

yes with P4 CPUs you only need a little dot prolly the size of a dot a large sharpe would make.


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

The thing to remember also is to make sure you remove all the old stuff and clean both the cpu and the heatsink properly. Also putting to much Arctic silver can cause problems


----------



## toxict3arz (Oct 12, 2004)

how can u clean it


----------



## Sarkast (Sep 12, 2004)

High percentage isopropyl alcohol, lintfree rag, (and i use cottons swabs for the top of the CPU)
I usually clean it with acetone first and then the above. But everyone has its own preferences.


----------



## norin (Dec 28, 2004)

also keep in mind that the CPU Core is in the Center and also that AS can last a long long time even just one gram will last for many CPUs! keep in a cool place

here is a guide directly from AS's website for application instructions complete with pictures which are helpful

http://www.arcticsilver.com/arctic_silver_instructions_big2.htm

hope it helps.


----------

